
A Scrapbook on the Web Catches Fire - timr
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/02/16/technology/personaltech/reviewing-pinterest-the-newest-social-media-site.html?_r=1&src=dayp
======
yabai
How is this start up going to pay the bills?

